# Long Range 600yd IBS practice match. March 27



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hosted by Pascagoula Shooting Club. Club is located just over the MS state line off I-10 (Actually in Pecan MS)

This is a bench rest match. This match is open to all, you do not need to be a member of PSC or the IBS to participate.

Basic rules are as follows

Light gun: no more than 17lbs. Muzzle brakes allowed, mechanical front rest and bag rear rest.

Heavy gun: no weight limit. Muzze brakes allowed, any rest front or rear, NO rail guns.

Light gun may be used in both classes (and usually are)

40 caliber maximum for all classes

You need to bring your own shooting stool/chair

Sighter target (one per relay) is provided.

Group and score, no shooter can win both. You compete against only those in your relay. relay winners then compete in a shoot off.

4 targets for record.

5 shots per target for record

We "may" add a factory class if there's enough interest. Rules for this class are as follows

Factory barrel, factory action with NO action "truing" or blue printing", 
any trigger, any brake, factory or custom. 
Bedding is allowed, "glued in" actions NOT allowed
NO flat bottom BR stocks. 
Mechanical front and bag rear rests.

All shooters will rotate from the firing line to the pits to pull targets.

*Caveat*... you must be able to get on the target right out of the box... this is NOT just a opportunity for you to come sight in your rifle at 600yds.

If you cannot get on the sighter target within 6 shots you will not be allowed to continue.

There are ways to insure that you can at least get on the target... bone up on the ballistics of your cartridge, sight in at the furthest distance you can and any good ballistics table or program will tell you how many MOA you need to come up from there.

We "may" have a coaching session after the match to help those who couldn't get on target to do so.

Any questions, email me 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like a great time., Im there.:thumbup:


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.hornady.com/ballistics-resource/ballistics-calculator

Joraca


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

By the way there's NO entry fee for this match.

Pictures of the range, a map etc can be seen here

http://www.pascagouladcm.com/photogallery.php?album_id=1

http://www.pascagouladcm.com/viewpage.php?page_id=3

second link is actually a google map where you can change to satellite veiw and see the facility.... notice how far 1000yds is.....LOL

If you've never done it before it's a chance to learn how to at least get on the paper at 600yds. And it's free


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Just a reminder, it's this Sunday at pascagoula shooting club

www.pascagouladcm.com

pictures and directions at the above site

You need to be at the range by 8AM

There is no charge for this match nor do you have to be a member.

There IS a factory rifle class

If you want to look me up when you get there, ask for Steve Reeves

I will be running the pits so once the match starts I won't be available until it's over.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The match was great fun. It was well attended and the conditions were actually quite good for some good groups/scores.

Hope some more PFF members can make it next time!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Split did you go?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Split did you go?


No, he wimped on me......

Guess he didn't wanta come back shakin his head......LOL

I stayed well after the match to do some more shooting and helped a couple long range newbies get on paper. They kinda freaked when they saw how small the target is.. but they were proud enough to get on the paper. Hopefully they'll show up for the next match.... it's the only way to learn.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be there next time. We had Fisheye's going away party today. Hopefully I'll have my rifle built by next shoot.


----------

